# freebsd-update 12.2-RELEASE-p4 to p5 ssl cert install fail



## wiscodisco (Apr 2, 2021)

Hello!

I just ran freebsd-update fetch install on a 12.2-RELEASE-p4 system to get to p5 (amd64).  I received a rather confusing output from freebsd-update:


```
The following files will be added as part of updating to
12.2-RELEASE-p5:
/etc/ssl/blacklisted/2c543cd1.0
/etc/ssl/blacklisted/2e4eed3c.0
/etc/ssl/blacklisted/480720ec.0
... snip ...
/usr/share/certs/blacklisted/GeoTrust_Global_CA.pem
/usr/share/certs/blacklisted/GeoTrust_Primary_Certification_Authority.pem
/usr/share/certs/blacklisted/GeoTrust_Primary_Certification_Authority_-_G3.pem
... snip ...
Installing updates...ln: ///etc/ssl/blacklisted/2c543cd1.0: No such file or directory
ln: ///etc/ssl/blacklisted/2e4eed3c.0: No such file or directory
ln: ///etc/ssl/blacklisted/480720ec.0: No such file or directory
... snip ...
install: ///usr/share/certs/blacklisted/GeoTrust_Global_CA.pem: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/share/certs/blacklisted/GeoTrust_Primary_Certification_Authority.pem: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/share/certs/blacklisted/GeoTrust_Primary_Certification_Authority_-_G3.pem: No such file or directory
... snip ...
done.
```

Indeed, neither /etc/ssl/blacklisted nor /usr/share/certs/blacklisted exist on my system before or after the update.  My questions are:

1.  Is this a serious failure?  Did the rest of my system update correctly?
2.  What caused this freebsd-update failure?
3.  Is there something I should/could do to prevent this from occurring?


----------

